# Super Sports Seat fault?



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi all,

I have what I think is a fault with my drivers side super sport seat. Basically when I rest my back against the seat it feels like the adjustable lumbar support under the fabric moves and clicks slightly. This also happens when getting out of the seat also. It feels like the lumbar support panel inside the seat is slightly loose and needs some screws tightened.

I don't really want Audi to pull my seat apart, but it is annoying and I'm always aware of it. Anyone else had a similar experience?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

what happens if you adjust it both in terms of position and inflation??


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> what happens if you adjust it both in terms of position and inflation??


All work fine but still feel the movement and click behind my back whether the lumbar is fully extended or retracted.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Sounds like its broken or come out of a mount on one side. 
I believe they can check it by removing just the rear plastic trim, so maybe no need to remove the seat coverings. However thats a dealer trip..


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Sounds like its broken or come out of a mount on one side.
> I believe they can check it by removing just the rear plastic trim, so maybe no need to remove the seat coverings. However thats a dealer trip..


Thanks for the info, I'lll get it booked in and looked at or it will bother me forever.


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

Snake TT said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like its broken or come out of a mount on one side.
> ...


They'll need to take the seats out, good luck :'(


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Snake TT said:


> Hi all,
> feels like the adjustable lumbar support under the fabric moves and clicks slightly.


You can definitely tell that the lumbar support is inflating and deflating as you drive. Its definitively not in the same position and inflation level as at the beginning of the drive.

I find it mighty annoying. Because as a below average height I use lumbar to push me closer to the wheel. As I drive I can tell that I am going farther away from the steering wheel.

People mention in the AudiForum (US based forum) that this is a *"feature" to prevent "back aches" during long drives*. However the *Audi manual doesn't mention anything* about it and *service staff* are *clueless* about this "feature". [smiley=book2.gif]

*Can you please post what the mechanic told you after butchering your seat?* (I am at my nerves end and just about to go to the mechanic for the same problem) :lol:


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Snake TT,
I found the old thread that talks about this. (not necessarily for TT but the problem is absolutely the same)

https://www.audiworld.com/forums/audi-a ... st25076010

(they do suggest that it might be a feature)

Again, can you please please post what the mechanic told you.


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

gAgNiCk said:


> Snake TT said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


They can do whatever they want as long as they fix it, as its clearly not right.


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

captainhero17 said:


> Snake TT,
> I found the old thread that talks about this. (not necessarily for TT but the problem is absolutely the same)
> 
> https://www.audiworld.com/forums/audi-a ... st25076010
> ...


I will let you know. Not sure when I will have time as I am super busy at the moment.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Snake TT said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> > Snake TT, I will let you know. Not sure when I will have time as I am super busy at the moment.


Cheers mate,
I opened a new thread for this of my own. The people are very helpful and coming forward with their experiences with this problem.

Basically it boils down to this:
1. Go to the dealer
2. They open the seats
3. Check for the culprit
4. Dont find anything
5. Return everything as it was
6. You suddenly don't have a problem.

Sounds like parts inside the seats are coming lose. So they inadvertently tighten them properly when they put everything back together. Which solves the problem.


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

captainhero17 said:


> Snake TT said:
> 
> 
> > captainhero17 said:
> ...


I think my course of action will be to demonstrate the difference between the drivers seat and the passenger seat (which is fine). Then wait for them to tell me nothing is wrong when I have just demonstrated it to them.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

My dealers are nice and willing to help. Problem is that they are in a small town in a small country where by their own admission I am the 2nd TT owner that they had (the 1st one to have MK3). So their experience is very low to non existing with my car. 
They are used to A4 and A6 models.


----------

